# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Complicaties na galblaas operatie

## koosmulder

Hallo allemaal, Ik ben Koos Mulder en 3 jaar gelede is mijn galblaas verwijderd tijdens deze operatie is mijn galblaas geknapt waardoor de operatie wel 5 uur in beslag heeft genomen.Daarna kwamen er allerlei complicaties eerst is mijn lever losgemaakt en div verklevingen toen is een half jaar later de blindedarm verwijderd en een jaar later nog eens 7cm blindedarm rest <was de chirurg vergeten> Nu is de plek waar de drain heeft gezeten tijdens de operatie van de galblaas het gaatje in de buikwand dichtgemaakt en een stuk buikwand steviger gemaakt door dit in te hechten als een soort rollade omdat op de MRI gezien was dat ik een liesbreuk had <de 3x > is deze ook gelijk herstel door het plaatsen van een grote mat <litteken van 15cm> na 3 dagen is de rollade iets losser gezet omdat ik niet meer overeind kon. Om het verhaal niet te lang te maken ik ben nu 8 operaties verder heb een TENS gehad,4 tap bloks<zenuw blokkades> en is de pijn plek een keer behandeld in het V.U.door hem onder stroom te zetten ook acupunctuur en osteopatie mogen niet baten. Advies van het V.U. ga maar verder met het slikken van Zaldiar en Oxicontin en ander pijnstillers. De laatste Chirurg wil nu met een kijkoperatie nog eens vanaf de anderekant van de buikwand kijken of er nog iets te doen is eigenlijk wil ik eerst nog eens een andere arts raadplegen bv een MDL arts of zo wie helpt mij aan een goed ziekenhuis met een goede arts of heeft iemand nog een andere tip voor me ben inmiddels ten einde raad en wil er alles voor doen al moet ik naar Timboektoe wie kan mij verder helpen alle tips zijn meer dan welkom De pijn is een ramp!!!
Graag jullie reactie!!!!

----------


## Sana1993

Beste mensen,
Bij onze dochter, 19 jaar, is op 3 september via laproscopie haar galblaas verwijderd. Alle complicaties die je kan bedenken zijn voorbij gekomen, van een bloeding tot lekkage van gal. Dit kwam allemaal in de buik terecht met als gevolg een flinke sepsis, alles wat geinfecteerd kan raken in de buik is geïnfecteerd. Zij is op de IC van het AMC terecht gekomen en op een hele slechte dag moest zij zelfs gereanimeerd worden, familie opgeroepen omdat de artsen dachten dat zij zou overlijden. Dit is voor als nog gekeerd, zij is momenteel van de beademing af maar er is ons duidelijk gemaakt dat de kans op een terugval heel groot aanwezig is. De komende weken zal zeker kritiek zijn. Er is ons voor de operatie verteld dat er altijd kans is op complicaties maar dat deze zo ver kunnen gaan is niet verteld. 
Wij (als familie) leven momenteel in een emotionele achtbaan en onze dochter vecht als een tijger voor haar leven, voor ons allen is dit een vreselijke tijd. Wij willen niemand bang maken maar laat je goed voorlichten en wees er bedacht op dat bij elke operatie (hoe klein dan ook) er zeker gevaren schuilen.

Groetjes Astrid

----------


## koosmulder

Hoi Astrid,
Wat een heftig verhaal zeg!
Probeer in het AMC met Dr Gouwma in contact te komen dit is een man met verstand van zaken.
Ik wens jullie verder alle geluk van de wereld en hoop dat je dochter weer gauw beter mag worden.

Groetjes Koos

----------

